# Another new Equafleece!



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

After seeing Tilly so pretty in pink, and Colin's sweet poo's in their equafleeces, I read up on them, and naturally, bought one for my Bette. I'd been looking for a coat for her since I'm keeping her coat shorter and she HATES getting wet. The ones I could get locally were more expensive and not as nice as the equafleece. Very nice quality coat. Now looking at the jumpers!

I tried to get a picture of Bette outside with her matching lead, but she was too busy rolling in dried-up worms to pose. 

I did get a coat locally for my poor shaved cat who has been freezing.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Just thinking about one for Minton haven't tried to squeeze him into Hatties yet but I just know it wont fit. May go for the legless model as he is broad chested and fighting one dog into legs is enough!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

That looks like a perfect fit!! All snuggled up . . so cute!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah Bette looks lovely, and her fringe, super, any chance of a photo with her fleece off so we can see what her coat looks like now........thanks Suze xxxx


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Ah Bette looks lovely, and her fringe, super, any chance of a photo with her fleece off so we can see what her coat looks like now........thanks Suze xxxx


Thanks, Karen! She (and I) just had a bath, but when she's dry I will get a picture. She's shivering so I'd better get her old coat on her!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Aww check out Bette!! She looks fab! 
Your cat made me smile..I didn't know you get them for mogs


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Bette Looks ADORABLE!
love her!
and your cat looks quite happy wearing the coat.. his boots look quite in season!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They both look super cute. The cat is priceless. My cat would probably take all my skin off if I tried to put a coat on her.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love Bette's fleece. I got the pink one for Kiki too, so that I would be able to see her in the dark. She wore it for the first time this morning - it was raining, blowing a gale and dark when we left, but the rain stopped, dawn happened and the wind blew Kiki dry!


----------

